# More work on CO2 pistol.



## rock_breaker (Sep 15, 2020)

Seems like 10 minutes of machining takes hours of planning and measuring! What I am making is the adjustment bracket that holds the CO2 cartridge in a BB gun pistol. It looks simple enough but with retaining pins on each end  and curved alignment shoulders at different thicknesses it is a bear  trap for starting over. Today it is at the right thickness. the alignment holes drilled and the width are done.  One end still needs to be squared and a 3/8" hole +/- , {it is metric} drilled, then to the rotary table.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Iron-Iceberg (Sep 20, 2020)

That’s life. Before you can paint you have to sand and prep and mask. Before you can weld you have to cut prep bevel etc. It all takes way longer then the actual job.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 20, 2020)

Please send us a pic of your build.


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 20, 2020)

I am not adept with the computer but will give it a try in the next few days.


----------



## addertooth (Sep 26, 2020)

Rock_Breaker, 
I am another airgun enthusiast here as well. I would like to see what you are working on.  Admittedly most of air rifles I work on are high pressure pre-charged Pneumatic.  For many years I could only buy upgraded aftermarket parts or lightly modify my existing parts.  Now that I have a lathe (and perhaps a mill in the future), this will change how I will approach this hobby.


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 27, 2020)

addertooth said:


> Rock_Breaker,
> I am another airgun enthusiast here as well. I would like to see what you are working on.  Admittedly most of air rifles I work on are high pressure pre-charged Pneumatic.  For many years I could only buy upgraded aftermarket parts or lightly modify my existing parts.  Now that I have a lathe (and perhaps a mill in the future), this will change how I will approach this hobby.


I will try to get some pictures if I can, The part I am working on is the "mounting/adjusting" bracket for the Carbon dioxide cylinder in what I think is a replica of a 9 MM hand gun. Being an old guy it looks like a small version of a Colt 45.

It is slow going due to machine set up, the rotary table is pretty basic but I did get a "home made" adapter plate with it, I started with T nuts and am slowly getting to where I will be able to hold projects. I keep getting interrupted  by cooking meals, grocery shopping, occasional repairs to the pick-up and Dr. visits, next week it is about the abnormal number of floaters in my eyes. It never ends.
Have a good day
Ray
P. S. You will enjoy that lathe, they open the door to doing many repairs. Also are the foundation for "needing a mill".


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 27, 2020)

I am going to try to get a picture here tonight, hope it works out


----------



## isidorebotcher (Apr 13, 2022)

Yo, dude, you made a good idea, maybe you can make a gun that will compete with real handguns.


----------

